# wiring options for steel building



## bdog1234 (Feb 25, 2008)

I am building a 50x50 steel building on my place to store my equipment and do maintainence on it. I am not an electrician but am planning on tackling the wiring the myself as it is going to be a fairly basic job and with work being slow I have more time than money at the moment. 

I am not in any city limits and do not have any inspections or permits to worry about but at the same time I don't want to do something dangerous.

I am planning an having spray foam insulation put in the shop. 

I know conduit would be the best but what are my other options? I was thinking maybe of MC cable? Should I do the wiring before or after the spray foam insulation? I was thinking if I went with the MC I could have the foam sprayed over the top of it and it would be invisible.

Any ideas from the gurus?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm not one of the Guru's. but i wouldn't want the wiring covered up in my shop. Seems you'll always want to add or move something for some unknown reason down the road.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

EMT, baby. EMT.:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, EMT - I'm sure that'll work out well.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Surface mounted EMT


----------



## bdog1234 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok got it. EMT. It it will be mounted to the purlins. Question is though do I put it in before or after the spray foam insulation?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

after


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm just passing through mr sparky, but why wouldn't you install the emt first...then spray/hide it. With the ell's, couldn't additional wire be pulled for upgrading circuits if needed down the road?


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Ent


----------

